# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  depressie en nieuwe relatie

## angelique123

Sinds een half jaar heb ik een relatie met een man die in een echtscheiding verwikkeld is. Hij was bij me gaan wonen, maar nu uiteindelijk toch op zichzelf, omdat hij het allemaal niet bol kon werken. Hij had rust nodig; zat in een achtbaan, vertelde hij. Hij sloot zich ook steeds meer van me af en wilde ook geen lichamelijk contact meer. Hij zegt dat hij niet weet wat hij met me wil, dat hij wel van me houdt en verliefd op me is. Hij wil echter een maand geen contact, maar stuurt me wel vaak berichtjes. Het maakt me stik-onzeker en het vreet energie. Wat moet ik hiermee?

----------

